# Auricular Acupuncture



## mrozmiarek@scc.md (Mar 26, 2012)

One of the physicians is now performing Auricular Acupuncture.  The physician inserts a tack into a section of the ear and the tack stays in place until it falls out on.  No removal is needed.  What CPT code can be used to report this service?

Acupuncture doesn't seem like it would be appropriate since the code definition reads "without electrical stimulation, each additional 15 minutes of personal one-on-one contact with the patient, with re-insertion of needle(s).


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 26, 2012)

*acupuncture*

The guideline under Acupuncture in the CPT manual states that the reporting of acupuncture is done in 15 min increments of 1 on 1 facetime, not the duration of acupuncture needle placement. 97810 sounds like it would be the code to choose.


----------



## PeaPod1 (Nov 25, 2022)

mrozmiarek@scc.md said:


> One of the physicians is now performing Auricular Acupuncture.  The physician inserts a tack into a section of the ear and the tack stays in place until it falls out on.  No removal is needed.  What CPT code can be used to report this service?
> 
> Acupuncture doesn't seem like it would be appropriate since the code definition reads "without electrical stimulation, each additional 15 minutes of personal one-on-one contact with the patient, with re-insertion of needle(s).


Hello! Did you find a resource or guidance for this? We are having the same situation, however I don't feel like the time based acupuncture codes are appropriate as those are describing the procedure taking 15 minutes of one on one time.


----------

